# What Behemoth songs use 7 strings?



## NaYoN (Aug 17, 2011)

Question in thread title. I know they've been using them since Demigod, but I don't know what songs.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure all of them, since Demigod I mean, I'm not a big listener of older Behemoth.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 17, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I'm pretty sure all of them, since Demigod I mean, I'm not a big listener of older Behemoth.



Nah most of it is still in C# from what I can hear

I know slaves shall serve is definitely 7 string

can anyone elaborate?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought that everything was 7 strings since Zos Kia Cultus. I'm probably wrong though. I know a majority of Demigod was on 7 strings, A few songs off Evangelion are. Anything before Zos Kia Cultus was six I believe.

I hope this helps. 


Edit: Sorry, one quick thing,

Tunings for the album (C# is on 6 strings, Bb is on 7 strings) (all tunings are STANDARD)

Sculpting The Throne Ov Seth - C#
Demigod - C#
Conquer - C#
Nephilim Rising - Bb
Towards Babylon - C#
Before Aeons Came - C#
Mysterium Coniunctionis (Hermanubis) - Bb
XUL - C#
Slaves Shall Serve -? Bb
Reign Ov Shemsu-Hor - Bb

I found this in the comments on a Behemoth guitar cover.


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 17, 2011)

Slaves Shall Serve
At The left hand ov god
Inner Sanctum
The Nephilim Rising (?)
Majority of the songs on Zao Kia Kultus

Those are just off the top of my head.


----------



## Rapture (Aug 18, 2011)

They used Ibanez a RG7620 on some songs on Zos Kia Cultus, that was the 7 string debut for Behemoth.


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 18, 2011)

What about on Evangelion?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 18, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> What about on Evangelion?



Just Defiling Morality Ov Black God.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 18, 2011)

Chant for Eschaton 2000 and As Above So Below as well.


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 18, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> *Chant for Eschaton 2000* and As Above So Below as well.


Only the rerecording, aka "Chant for Ezkaton 2000 e.v.". The original on _Satanica _is in D.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 18, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> Only the rerecording, aka "Chant for Ezkaton 2000 e.v.". The original on _Satanica _is in D.



As well as live, they play it in Bb


----------

